# Copper Creek, SimpliFLY



## C_Mac (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys, check out this pack we are developing:
coppercreekflyfishing.com
Paste this into your browser and it will take you to our kickstarter campaign where we are raising funds to help with the product development costs. The video does a great job of demo-ing it.
Help us out if you can.
Thanks,
C_Mac


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks to be too hard and rigid for my liking. I'll pass this time. Good luck!


----------

